# أرجو المساعده :: مشكلة في جيربوكس فورد اكسبلورر



## جواب كل سؤال (15 فبراير 2010)

:1:
من فضلكم جميعا 
أنا معايا سيارة جيب, فورد اكسبلولر, 6 سلندر, أوتوماتيك, 2002 بسمع فيها تكة ( خبطة ) قوية لما ,الجيربوكس, بيحول من الغيار الثالث للرابع وحاسس إن سحبها ضعيف جدا يعني تحس السيارة بتعاني وهي بتسحب وخاصه قبل الغيار الرابع الله يبارك لكم اللي شاف مشكلة مشابهه أو عنده الحل ياريت يقول 
ولكم جزيل شكري​


----------



## جواب كل سؤال (17 فبراير 2010)

ولا رد


----------



## جواب كل سؤال (21 فبراير 2010)

يا إخوان نرجو المساعده


----------



## egypttuningcentre (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جواب كل سؤال (23 فبراير 2010)

يا مهندسين ميكانيكا سيارات أرجو المساعده
لان بعض الورش قلتلي المشكلة من الدبل والبعض الاخر قال من الجير بوكس والله محتار لان التكلفة كبيرة فسعدوني اخد قرار مظبوط بدل ما ادفع لحاجة وتطلع سليمة
مشكوريين


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 فبراير 2010)

أخي الكريم 
بشكل مبدئي تأكد من من مستوي زيت الهيدروليك ، ثم تأكد من ان مسامير ربط جسم الصمامات جيدة التثبيت وغير مفكوكة .ويمكن فحص العناصر السابقة دون اي عملية فك .
اما الاسباب الداخلية في صندوق التروس ، فتحتاج الي فني متخصص ، واحتمالاتها كالتالي :
- فحص صمام حاكم السرعة (valve sticking in governor )
- صمام نقل السرعة يحتاج الي ضبط 
- عيب في قابض التعشيق
- عيب في لاقط التعديل الكهربي 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ابوراكان عليان (25 فبراير 2010)

_اخي العزيز قم بمراجعة الوكيل لاني سمعت من صديق بانه عيب مصنعي لتعرضه لنفس المشكلة بسيارته الاكسبلولر لكني بصراحة لا اعلم باي موديل_


----------

